

An Ode To Typography themepack for Windows 7 - StevenHodson
http://www.winextra.com/archives/an-ode-to-typography-themepack-for-windows-7/

======
badwetter
Excellent, thanks for the theme pack link.

~~~
StevenHodson
more than welcome. I loved putting it together and will be doing one for
designers next weekend

